# Owner Updates: Best offers in 2016?



## Richardsdeals (Sep 1, 2016)

Just curious:

What was the top offer you got this year to attend an owner's update?  AMEX Gift Cards? Show tickets?  

We are heading to the Smokey Mountains this weekend for a 4 day trip.  Not planning on attending the update.....but wondering what they are offering this year.

RC


----------



## buckor (Sep 1, 2016)

Richardsdeals said:


> Just curious:
> 
> What was the top offer you got this year to attend an owner's update?  AMEX Gift Cards? Show tickets?
> 
> ...


Are you going to be at Smoky Mountains or Great Smokies Lodge?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 1, 2016)

GSL was offering $150 last weekend. Don't know about SM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVeitengruber (Sep 1, 2016)

I received a $75 Amex and a $20 parking voucher at Wyndham Skyline.  It wasn't worth the 1.5 hour presentation.  ;-)


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 1, 2016)

I got my parking pass and the heck outta there after I told the smooth talker my wife couldnt make the trip, better than any deal he could have offered.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cxt333 (Sep 1, 2016)

Daytona ocean walk this summer gave me $200 in boardwalk restaurant certificates. She must of thought I was a big fish.   Lol


----------



## donnaval (Sep 2, 2016)

I always refuse to do updates, but on a recent short stay at Governor's Green (gap stay between two weeks in Va Beach), it was too hot to do anything outside and so I agreed.  No DH with me, they didn't care.  I got a lunch, a $30 voucher for dinner from a small group of restaurants, and a FREE VACATION WEEK voucher which they touted as being my ticket to a dream trip to Hawaii or some other paradise...which turns out to be pretty worthless.  It's by Endless Vacation Rentals, very limited, worse than any AC I've ever gotten from II.  There is no cost to use it IF I can find anything to redeem it on, or, I can "upgrade" it for anywhere from $149 to $1400.  None of what I've seen so far has been worth grabbing for free, let alone paying an upgrade.  Oh well.  Lunch was good and I had a nice dinner lol.


----------



## iaminak (Sep 2, 2016)

I recently went to Ocean Boulevard and got $75 AMEX for 60 min presentation (typically I usually hear 90 min but they said this time we were only obligated to stay 60).  Other options were show tickets or restaurant vouchers but I don't know the value because I wasn't interested in those anyway.


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Sep 2, 2016)

donnaval said:


> I always refuse to do updates, but on a recent short stay at Governor's Green (gap stay between two weeks in Va Beach), it was too hot to do anything outside and so I agreed.  No DH with me, they didn't care.  I got a lunch, a $30 voucher for dinner from a small group of restaurants, and a FREE VACATION WEEK voucher which they touted as being my ticket to a dream trip to Hawaii or some other paradise...which turns out to be pretty worthless.  It's by Endless Vacation Rentals, very limited, worse than any AC I've ever gotten from II.  There is no cost to use it IF I can find anything to redeem it on, or, I can "upgrade" it for anywhere from $149 to $1400.  None of what I've seen so far has been worth grabbing for free, let alone paying an upgrade.  Oh well.  Lunch was good and I had a nice dinner lol.


I got one of those certificates as well. Only good for a reservation made 30 days or less in advance. USELESS!!


----------



## donnaval (Sep 2, 2016)

> Only good for a reservation made 30 days or less in advance. USELESS!!



That's the one, Skipper!  But, I got an email a few days ago that very excitedly told me about the wonderful new upgrade options that let you book as far as 90 days in advance.  For a fee.  There's still nothing good, and the fee is mostly outrageous - the units are even worse than the leftovers in last call or extra vacations, and the fee is higher.  USELESS!!


----------



## comicbookman (Sep 2, 2016)

Wyndham midtown 45 was offering $50 to $1000, amex cards.  You wouldn't know what you had until after your hard sell.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 2, 2016)

comicbookman said:


> Wyndham midtown 45 was offering $50 to *$1000*, amex cards.  You wouldn't know what you had until after your hard sell.



That might be worth the 90 minutes...


----------



## Richardsdeals (Sep 3, 2016)

We checked in yesterday to Wyndham Smoky Mountains.  Here was my experience.

1) The check in line(s) were a bit chaotic.  Apparently they had a computer issue that shut everything down for 1 1/2 hours......right when everyone was trying to check in.  So, it took a while.

2) Check in personnel was pleasant.  Referred me to the welcome desk to get my parking pass.

3) Welcome desk walked me back to a separate seating area and introduced me to someone I will refer to as "Bait/Switch #1".....or "BS1".  BS1 asked me about my plans, small talk, etc....then started to schedule my Owner's Update breakfast or lunch.  I was firm and told her (graciously) that I had been before and just wanted my parking pass.  She was shocked.  I mean, really, shocked.  Could not believe my not wanting to go to my Owner's Update.  I continued to be gracious and said "No Thank You" about 35 times.

4) BS1 called over "Bait/Switch #2"......BS2 had an even more shocked face.  "Why don't you want ......." starting talking about a Gold upgrade, how they are the only resort to offer.......something like eternal youth.....I don't remember.  I was too busy saying, "No Thank You".

5) The offer:  Oh yeah......the offer was discounts to shows.....passes to the other Wyndham for the water park....and then when I continued to refuse and BS2 passed me back to BS1, she leaned in and said, "You could just get $125 AMEX card if you don't want the tickets".  So, I guess that was the top offer.

So, I got my parking pass and smiled and said thank you.

Resort is nice.  Units have some wear, nothing too bad.  We are in a 3 Bedroom Deluxe.  One of the bathrooms was missing a shower curtain.....never had that happen before.  Can only wonder what the last guests needed that for.

Richard


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 3, 2016)

Richardsdeals said:


> ....  One of the bathrooms was missing a shower curtain.....never had that happen before.  Can only wonder what the last guests needed that for.
> 
> Richard



To wrap a hangtag staff member in ... after they insisted they had a "welcome gift" and pushed their way into the unit. After awhile, every dead fish does start to stink up the place.


----------



## JeffandJamie (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok, so we'll see how it goes once we actually attend the update tomorrow, but at Ocean Walk they offered us a 4 day/3 night cruise to the Bahamas on a Norwegian ship.  We have to get ourselves to Miami, and the cruise has to happen in the next year, but supposedly it includes the all-inclusive drink package.  Our only cost is the tax, about $110 per person (and the flights to Miami).  This seems too good to be true, so it probably is.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 4, 2016)

JeffandJamie said:


> Ok, so we'll see how it goes once we actually attend the update tomorrow, but at Ocean Walk they offered us a 4 day/3 night cruise to the Bahamas on a Norwegian ship.  We have to get ourselves to Miami, and the cruise has to happen in the next year, but supposedly it includes the all-inclusive drink package.  Our only cost is the tax, about $110 per person (and the flights to Miami).  This seems too good to be true, so it probably is.  We'll see how it goes.


That's almost the 50th anniversary deal.  Cruise to Bahamas, or 4 days and three nights anywhere at a 3 star or higer, plus one night at any Wyndham hotel anywhere or time you wish before sept 29th. With that you must attend a presentation.  You pay $199 up front but get a $200 gift card after the presentation.  Have already booked the hotel, Queen Mary at long beach, middle of May, and followed by a week at dolphin's cove with my points.  I bought two packages, one for Wyndham presentation, and the other worldmark.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Sep 4, 2016)

JeffandJamie said:


> Ok, so we'll see how it goes once we actually attend the update tomorrow, but at Ocean Walk they offered us a 4 day/3 night cruise to the Bahamas on a Norwegian ship.  We have to get ourselves to Miami, and the cruise has to happen in the next year, but supposedly it includes the all-inclusive drink package.  Our only cost is the tax, about $110 per person (and the flights to Miami).  This seems too good to be true, so it probably is.  We'll see how it goes.



I'm in Orlando now. I'd volunteer for an owner update if I could for that deal.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 4, 2016)

This is nuts.  there was an email I got that offered it for $349.  I can't remember if the hotel room was included. I wonder where Jeff and Jamie saw it??  My was booking a hotel room through rewards.  He asked if we had been at a presentation in the last six months etc.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 5, 2016)

Richardsdeals said:


> We checked in yesterday to Wyndham Smoky Mountains.  Here was my experience.
> 
> 1) The check in line(s) were a bit chaotic.  Apparently they had a computer issue that shut everything down for 1 1/2 hours......right when everyone was trying to check in.  So, it took a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know what happened at your checking in. Love your BS1 and 2 refs.  So you said NO over 35 times?  Incredible.  And why are they always shocked? Have they never heard NO before?

Oh, guess they did not recognize the word, ....programmed/brainwashed for only YES?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 5, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> Thanks for letting us know what happened at your checking in. Love your BS1 and 2 refs.  So you said NO over 35 times?  Incredible.  And why are they always shocked? Have they never heard NO before?
> 
> Oh, guess they did not recognize the word, ....programmed/brainwashed for only YES?



I was ther last month. It took me politely saying no thank you to #1 half a dozen times, to #2 twice, and then not so politely saying I was done.


----------



## travs2 (Sep 5, 2016)

Went to an update and said NO several times......finally when I had had enough I said to the sale guy " what part of NO don't you understand the "N" or the "O".  He just laughed and said NO to him means "NEW OWNER".  And there you have it......they are always seeing an opportunity to sell you more and more...


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 5, 2016)

I guess we're cheap dates. We accepted two $10 Starbuck's certificates that can only be used at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club location. For that we took a 15 minute tour this last March. So already have a trip to Whaler's Village and walk along the waterfront to Starbucks planned for when we go back in January. And I look so forward to that because the epidural I had ten days ago worked and I am so pain free as to be almost floating! The word "walk" hasn't been in my vocabulary for months.


----------



## JeffandJamie (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, we had our update today, and we got our free cruise voucher.  As I said, we have to travel within a year, and we have to get ourselves to Miami, but it's totally free.  They say it's a $1398 value, but it looks like on the Norwegian website that it might be more like $1000, depending on the time of year you go.  The cruise is on the Norwegian Sky, which is an older boat, built in 1996.  Alcohol is included, but premium brands are an upgrade.


----------



## durrod (Sep 8, 2016)

*They called with similar offer*

They called for their 50th anniversary deal that seams it changes a lot.
The offer its the 4 days cruise plus two nights at ft. Lauderdale for 549 per couple. Has anyone have received a call with a similar offer? 549 its way more than free and the pass and new resorts information session its required. the other offer was higher tha reported here, a3 nights accomodation for 269 and 150 cash card back along the 100 one night hotel voucher. Can anyone elaborate about the details of this one night 100 voucher?


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 8, 2016)

My offer through the rewards was either the cruise, or 3 nights at a hotel in Anaheim, staying on queen Mary, $100 Wyndham hotel credit for one night to attend world mark presentation, forb$199, with a $200 amex gift card to pay for the $199.  I also bought the same deal with Wyndham, all have to be used by September 29

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Sep 15, 2016)

Our first offer (yet stinky):

They asked if we would like to drive 90 minutes, sit through a 2 hour presentation, then drive 90 minutes home for $100 gift card. :ignore:


----------



## taterhed (Sep 15, 2016)

A slight bit off course....  

 I was offered 2000 points (Worldmark) for an owner update at Camden in SEA.

 The kicker:  90 mins or less (actual under 1 hour), breakfast (not much) and 2000 points--solo, wife not accompanying. 

 It was a good score for the points.  BTW, 45 mins of the presentation was a nice audio-visual Q and A session with a very experienced rep.  More info, less sales.


----------



## ron_jacobson (Oct 2, 2016)

*Wyndham Nashville*

Wife and I checked in Saturday 10/1.  Front desk person could not have been nicer.  Then the hand off to sales staff.  Small talk the said 50th anniversary we could pick a card out of a drum to win between 50 to $1000 but you don't know until you go to breakfast.

I was polite and said no thanks  which they wanted to know why... I said I don't want the agrivation and I was on vacation to relax and my time was important.  The sales guy was not happy but too bad.

We had 2  calls today asking if we would do an in room interview.  Once again no.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 17, 2016)

So I get this call today (as new owners for my 2nd contract with no clue about the first contract.)

They are calling us Platinum. Why? I have no idea.

Their offer: 2 nights FLL Palm-Aire with 120 minute sales presentation. Then a 4 night 5 day cruise out of Miami on Norwegian. They will cover the port fees and give us a beverage package for $549.

???


----------



## cayman01 (Oct 18, 2016)

*.??*



bendadin said:


> So I get this call today (as new owners for my 2nd contract with no clue about the first contract.)
> 
> They are calling us Platinum. Why? I have no idea.
> 
> ...



Because now you are curious as to what they mean. Just another come on to get you to an update.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 19, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> Because now you are curious as to what they mean. Just another come on to get you to an update.



Nah. I don't think that I want them poking around in my account.


----------



## bondy3 (Oct 19, 2016)

going to go to a presentation at the Camden in Seattle on saturday,

we are getting $98.87 off a pair of tickets (that number is based off the fact that tickets cost 248.87 /w tax and we got them for $150) to Tiatro Zinzani, we were going to go anyways and would have paid full price so we consider that to be the same as cash.  We are also getting 'a week with minimal fees at a great location, to be disclosed after the presentaiton'  but I am not putting any value on that because im sure the minimal fees will cost more than the week itself would have


----------



## GVeitengruber (Oct 19, 2016)

I feel like I'm a contender for best presentation prize for the year.  We were at Beachwoods and arrived just before the hurricane did.  I agreed to go to a presentation because I secretly wanted to see a 3 bedroom because one was being offered on here   

The initial offer was $50 and a free weekend at another resort.  I said ok b/c seeing the 3 bedroom was the goal.  When my presentation time hit, the resort was stuck with coastal water flooding on the highways and only 1 of 4 presenters that came to work.  They asked if I would mind coming back in two hours for an extra $100.... sure, time for breakfast.   We come back in two hours and they ask if we'd come back the next day for an extra hundred.  I said no, so they grabbed a presenter who told me of their bind and asked if we could skip the presentation and just meet up tomorrow for the 3 bedroom tour and a quick review of their sampler package... sure!  As a thank you they threw in the extra $100.

So $250 and a free weekend for what turned out to be a 15 minute presentation with 2 false starts.... thank you Beachwoods!


----------



## nicemann (Oct 20, 2016)

GVeitengruber said:


> I feel like I'm a contender for best presentation prize for the year.  We were at Beachwoods and arrived just before the hurricane did.  I agreed to go to a presentation because I secretly wanted to see a 3 bedroom because one was being offered on here
> 
> The initial offer was $50 and a free weekend at another resort.  I said ok b/c seeing the 3 bedroom was the goal.  When my presentation time hit, the resort was stuck with coastal water flooding on the highways and only 1 of 4 presenters that came to work.  They asked if I would mind coming back in two hours for an extra $100.... sure, time for breakfast.   We come back in two hours and they ask if we'd come back the next day for an extra hundred.  I said no, so they grabbed a presenter who told me of their bind and asked if we could skip the presentation and just meet up tomorrow for the 3 bedroom tour and a quick review of their sampler package... sure!  As a thank you they threw in the extra $100.
> 
> So $250 and a free weekend for what turned out to be a 15 minute presentation with 2 false starts.... thank you Beachwoods!



Very nice.  Wish the ones I went to was only 15 minutes.  I still really like the Endless Vacation Certificate.  You just have to be really flexible.  My first one got me a full 7 nights at Wyndham Flagstaff in a 2 bedroom with $0 out of pocket.  Best price I could find on Airbnb was $1,152 for that stay.  Not too bad for 90 minutes.  

Really wish I could find people selling those certificates on eBay since they are pretty limited and most people hate them.


----------



## ilya (Oct 20, 2016)

The Endless Certificate I have cost me $249 to book at an available resort. Have not been able to use as the time frame is off season


----------



## bondy3 (Oct 20, 2016)

nicemann said:


> Very nice.  Wish the ones I went to was only 15 minutes.  I still really like the Endless Vacation Certificate.  You just have to be really flexible.  My first one got me a full 7 nights at Wyndham Flagstaff in a 2 bedroom with $0 out of pocket.  Best price I could find on Airbnb was $1,152 for that stay.  Not too bad for 90 minutes.
> 
> Really wish I could find people selling those certificates on eBay since they are pretty limited and most people hate them.



what do you think they are worth? I bought one for $100 thinking I would make good use out of it and it just ended up sitting.


----------



## nicemann (Oct 20, 2016)

bondy3 said:


> what do you think they are worth? I bought one for $100 thinking I would make good use out of it and it just ended up sitting.



Heck yeah, if I saw one for $100 I would jump at it.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 12, 2017)

So I just got another call with a 50th offer.

4 days/ 3 nights for 2 adults and 2 kids under 18, and another 2 adults over 28 for $229. I ask which of my children I should leave home so he extends my offer to 4 adults and 4 children. My husband and I will go to Owner's update and receive either $150 or $175 AmEx card and the other adults go to a straight on presentation. It isn't as though anyone is going to buy anything from them.

Thumbs up or thumbs down?


----------



## nicemann (Jan 12, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So I just got another call with a 50th offer.
> 
> 4 days/ 3 nights for 2 adults and 2 kids under 18, and another 2 adults over 28 for $229. I ask which of my children I should leave home so he extends my offer to 4 adults and 4 children. My husband and I will go to Owner's update and receive either $150 or $175 AmEx card and the other adults go to a straight on presentation. It isn't as though anyone is going to buy anything from them.
> 
> Thumbs up or thumbs down?



Whats the property?  Assuming it would be at least a 3 bedroom.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 12, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Whats the property?  Assuming it would be at least a 3 bedroom.



Choice of 12 properties. I could switch. He threw out WBC, Destin, Myrtle Beach, Williamsburg, Smoky Mountains. 

This is the blurb in the email:

Here's what's included in your Vacation Getaway to Myrtle Beach: • 4 days and 3 nights in a hotel (two rooms) in Myrtle Beach rated 3 stars or higher which can sleep up to 2 adults and 2 children (under age 18) in each room. For more details on accommodations please visit our website at WyndhamTrips.com/details • A "Spend A Night on Us" rebate coupon worth up to $100.00 for a one-night stay at a Wyndham Hotel Group Brand Hotel. Full details and redemption instructions are provided on the enclosed rebate coupon. • Plus, you will receive a $150 American Express® branded prepaid Reward Card (distribution may be spread over multiple cards) for purchases virtually anywhere American Express is accepted. The card is valid for at least 3 months from date received. It is not redeemable for cash. Please see card for additional information.


Hmm. It sounds more like hotel room. I don't need to get stuck in a HoJo's. How do they determine how many stars it has?


----------



## nicemann (Jan 12, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Choice of 12 properties. I could switch. He threw out WBC, Destin, Myrtle Beach, Williamsburg, Smoky Mountains.
> 
> This is the blurb in the email:
> 
> ...



Yeah others have commented in the past about doing these kind of "deals" and ending up in a nearby hotel room near the actual resort.  I would be careful and make sure you get in at least an email from Wyndham saying you were staying at the actual timeshare property.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 12, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Yeah others have commented in the past about doing these kind of "deals" and ending up in a nearby hotel room near the actual resort.  I would be careful and make sure you get in at least an email from Wyndham saying you were staying at the actual timeshare property.



I got the list. If I bring the qualified guests AKA inlaws, we will get a 2 bedroom Wyndham TS property in: Myrtle Beach, WBC, Williamsburg, Destin, Nashville, New Orleans, Oceanside, Poconos, Smoky Mtns, Branson, or San Antonio. It will be 2 1bdrm in Panama City Beach, and 2 hotel rooms in: Alexandria, Daytona Beach, San Diego, San Franscisco, Las Vegas, or Wisconsin Dells.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 12, 2017)

We did Governors Green back in August. Like the other commenter mentioned, I to got the "Free week" and $30 dining certificate. We ordered from a place that sold pizza and wine by the bottle. My mom signed us up for it, as I was not there for check in. I love my mom, but that is the last time I let her get the parking pass. The least she could have done is held out for the Amex GC. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry1229 (Feb 25, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Very nice.  Wish the ones I went to was only 15 minutes.  I still really like the Endless Vacation Certificate.  You just have to be really flexible.  My first one got me a full 7 nights at Wyndham Flagstaff in a 2 bedroom with $0 out of pocket.  Best price I could find on Airbnb was $1,152 for that stay.  Not too bad for 90 minutes.
> 
> Really wish I could find people selling those certificates on eBay since they are pretty limited and most people hate them.


I have one if you're interested.  Book by expiration is 7/9/17


----------

